# Ncees Pencil April 2018



## cfm03 (Apr 26, 2018)

Any thoughts about the famous ncees pencil?

Personally, I am not a fan of this particular design.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like a collector's item - particularly since it's not only a different design but also potentially from the last written exam. @ptatohed


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2018)

Also, moving this to appropriate forum.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Also, moving this to appropriate forum.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2018)

Not a problem - easy fix.  Thanks for posting the pic of the pencil!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks like a collector's item - particularly since it's not only a different design but also potentially from the last written exam. @ptatohed


I am meeting some friends for lunch so, in fact, I'll be receiving my new-design pencil today!


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 26, 2018)

I liked the new design but the eraser SUCKED...you had to press really hard to be able to erase...


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 26, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I liked the new design but the eraser SUCKED...you had to press really hard to be able to erase...


The side button threw me off guard. During the exam that I was pressing the top way too many times because all my pencils have top buttons. A little distracting for the exam...too bad ncees doesn't have a mock practice exam with side button pencil included [emoji16]

Agree, the eraser looks and feels cheap.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 26, 2018)

I didn't mind it. The only issue that I had was that the rubber grip rotated pretty easily.

I didn't erase much. I don't care how sloppy my exam booklet looked and I rarely ran out of writing space.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 26, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> I didn't mind it. The only issue that I had was that the rubber grip rotated pretty easily.
> 
> I didn't erase much. I don't care how sloppy my exam booklet looked and I rarely ran out of writing space.


i think the erasing problem presented itself when changing an answer from one option to another. The scantron got a lot of smudges due to the poor quality of the eraser. At least that was my problem with it. I am sure no one was worried about the neatness of their exam booklet haha


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 26, 2018)

It could be worse. You could take tests 6.5 years apart and get the same color pencil. #engineerproblems


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 26, 2018)

JHW 3d said:


> It could be worse. You could take tests 6.5 years apart and get the same color pencil. #engineerproblems


The lack of color creativity is humorous...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2018)

@ptatohed, where's the infamous pencil thread we started with various photos for most exam cycles?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> @ptatohed, where's the infamous pencil thread we started with various photos for most exam cycles?


You mean this one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You mean this one?


That's one of them. But I recall also posting a couple photos myself. :dunno:


----------



## Rwhit PE (Apr 26, 2018)

I still have my pencil from the October 2017 exam. Intend on framing it with my license/certificate.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 26, 2018)

Never understood the obsession with these $0.25 Chinese plastic pencils. There were a ton just left sitting on the tables around me when I left. I shoulda grabbed them all and sold a dozen at $100/ea to recoupe some of my textbook money! haha :laugh:


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 26, 2018)

At least you got to keep yours. Dammit I'm still pissed that the proctor filched mine.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 27, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> @ptatohed, where's the infamous pencil thread we started with various photos for most exam cycles?


Dude, I apologize, I never did start it.  But I do think about it.  I promise I will one of these days!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 30, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I liked the new design but the eraser SUCKED...you had to press really hard to be able to erase...






Mack Eltarhoni said:


> i think the erasing problem presented itself when changing an answer from one option to another. The scantron got a lot of smudges due to the poor quality of the eraser. At least that was my problem with it. I am sure no one was worried about the neatness of their exam booklet haha


Yeah, I heard a rumor that the erasure marks are wreaking havoc on scoring the exams this cycle. Not good at all.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah, that's the price you pay if you go with the lowest bidder. Ncees is probably learning the hard way...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 30, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> JHW 3d said:
> 
> 
> > It could be worse. You could take tests 6.5 years apart and get the same color pencil. #engineerproblems
> ...


FE in spring 2005: green pencil, passed

PE in fall 2013: red pencil, failed

PE in fall 2014: green pencil, passed

Same color pencils (especially green) are a good thing.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 30, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> FE in spring 2005: green pencil, passed
> PE in fall 2013: red pencil, failed
> PE in fall 2014: green pencil, passed
> 
> Same color pencils (especially green) are a good thing.


Green means Go! Red means Stop. Pretty simple.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 30, 2018)

JHW 3d said:


> It could be worse. You could take tests 6.5 years apart and get the same color pencil. #engineerproblems


So, was the 2009 pencil red or black?


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 30, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> So, was the 2009 pencil red or black?


You’re a stickler for details aren’t you?

RED!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 30, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Yeah, that's the price you pay if you go with the lowest bidder. Ncees is probably learning the hard way...


Seems to me, based on previous pencils, they should be pretty used to the "lowest bidder" results.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 26, 2018)

I have regrets in this area, now that I found out I passed the April exam.

At the end of the April 13th exam, I was so focused on not doing anything to raise the ire of those running the test room (which took place in Flushing Queens, New York in my case), that as I was leaving and thinking about taking that mechanical pencil I used throughout the exam, however decided to ask the proctor prior to doing so.  The 'early twenties' proctor said, "Oh, yes I need to take that", so I handed it to her 

She's probably selling it on Ebay right now.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 2, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I have regrets in this area, now that I found out I passed the April exam.
> 
> At the end of the April 13th exam, I was so focused on not doing anything to raise the ire of those running the test room (which took place in Flushing Queens, New York in my case), that as I was leaving and thinking about taking that mechanical pencil I used throughout the exam, however decided to ask the proctor prior to doing so.  The 'early twenties' proctor said, "Oh, yes I need to take that", so I handed it to her
> 
> She's probably selling it on Ebay right now.


Do you really want it? I share no emotional attachment with mine. So... I’m ready to part with it if it f nds a caring home


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 4, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Do you really want it? I share no emotional attachment with mine. So... I’m ready to part with it if it f nds a caring home


Thanks so much for the offer.  As it turns out I, I contacted Castle Worldwide (the test administrators for New York City, and they are sending me one free of charge.  I truly appreciate the offer


----------

